

Ask YC: Startup Poker Night? - jdavid

I know alot of us work hard, but sometimes we need to play hard too; and a game of poker with fellow hacker's entreprenuers seems like a fun thing to do.<p>I think i have about 5 people interested in a poker night, but i would like to have an interested group of about 10-20 so we will at least have 1-2 tables.<p>Is anyone here interested in a poker night a couple times a month?<p>Any recomendations on a place?<p>What social network should we organize on?  meetup, facebook, upcoming, myspace, hi5, google calendar?  yc news?
======
aston
Where are you thinking of holding the game? We put a little something together
pretty much weekly in San Francisco.

~~~
jdavid
well not at my crapy apt.

there is a 24 hour starbucks near by apt in laurel heights, but i wouldn't
mind going to haight asbury, the lower haight, japantown, north fillmore,
or.... somewhere else, just as long as i don't have to take 2 buses or a cab
to get there.

i am still new to the area (june 30th), but i am getting the feel for the
place.

~~~
aston
We hold a game in SOMA, which might entail two buses or a cab... It's still a
cool game, though. Shoot me an email if you want to be put on the list.

